
British wine glasses have got bigger over the years - dsr12
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21732802-modern-ones-hold-seven-times-much-those-300-years-ago-british-wine
======
msantos
The article doesn't seem to highlight that English wine and British wine, are
entirely different beverages according to the law.

British wine cannot be sold or market as actual proper wine because it's not
real wine. It's just an alcoholic beverage that uses, mostly imported,
concentrate grape juice.

While English wine is actual wine made from vines grown in England.

More:
[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/business/...](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/business/2011/aug/26/british-
english-uk-wines-confuse)

